# BEWARE !!  Pornography !!



## John Harrelson (Apr 2, 2007)

*BEWARE ...* the porn sites are harvesting emails from several of the RV forum web sites.

They are sending trick emails to get you to click on it and it will send you to their web site..

The emails look like this .....

*MAILER-DAEMON .... ETAG message you sent blocked by our bulk email filter*

Do not download any email that has the above wording ....

another way to tell that it is a phony notice is that it cannot be "black listed" by your email programs... because it does not have an email address of it's origin..


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 3, 2007)

Re: BEWARE !!  Pornography !!

Good information for any time.  I use earthlink and gmail. They both seem to be able to filter out that kind of stuff.  It is very rare to see anything like this coming to my email even if it has my address.  They will at least kick it into the 'bulk' or 'spam' folder.

Just my "2 cents".


----------

